# How many hours do you drive Uber p/week? (Please vote)



## Uberx zoom

Wondering what is the ratio of full/part time drivers here. Please vote.


----------



## offline4SURGE

I am offline until it surge, so roughly 30 hours/week, mostly surge hours.

Anyone, who drives more than that are either loosing money or they don't love their cars.

*Poor cars,

Falling apart,

Serving for evil uber,

Soon, they'll die or need a jumpstart.*


----------



## FITS

pt for about 10 hrs or so on the late night weekend.


----------



## Shan511

20+ Surge time only....


----------



## uberT

No more than about 20 hours per week, surge only sat night and sun morning


----------



## malbi

Who drives 24/7 and how many other ants do you share the driving with?


----------



## Digaredd

Went about 20 but it varies a lot from week to week, probably averages out about 20 tho.


----------



## joffie

I try and limit to 20.

Saturdays sometimes do 8-4 then 6-2AM

Sundays generally don't drive but have been going out for a couple of hours for some crazy reason.

during the week only destination filter too and from work. Turns out being a waste of time pick up too many asian schoolkids so once I get to glen waverley tend to ignore calls.


----------



## Jwoodsa

joffie said:


> I try and limit to 20.
> 
> Saturdays sometimes do 8-4 then 6-2AM
> 
> Sundays generally don't drive but have been going out for a couple of hours for some crazy reason.
> 
> during the week only destination filter too and from work. Turns out being a waste of time pick up too many asian schoolkids so once I get to glen waverley tend to ignore calls.


Glen Waverly either Station Or Asian School Runs lol


----------



## joffie

The whole eastern suburbs sucks during the morning
It surges always but is
1- station runs
2- asian school kids to school 1Km down the road

Becoming a sick joke


----------



## UXDriver

Any outer suburb is shit in the weekday morning


----------



## Mulder99

50 hours, 

Full time Uber...making $2000 in earnings, averages $40 per hour...

I have Wednesday and Sundays off...


----------



## Mulder99

joffie said:


> The whole eastern suburbs sucks during the morning
> It surges always but is
> 1- station runs
> 2- asian school kids to school 1Km down the road
> 
> Becoming a sick joke


That's not my experience , eastern suburbs is great for weekday mornings...

I've had heaps airport runs, cbd runs, a few to north shore and Macquarie park......so far haven't had the local drop offs..


----------



## Uberx zoom

Mulder99 said:


> That's not my experience , eastern suburbs is great for weekday mornings...
> 
> I've had heaps airport runs, cbd runs, a few to north shore and Macquarie park......so far haven't had the local drop offs..


Joffie was talking about Melbourne's eastern suburbes


----------



## Jwoodsa

Mulder99 said:


> That's not my experience , eastern suburbs is great for weekday mornings...
> 
> I've had heaps airport runs, cbd runs, a few to north shore and Macquarie park......so far haven't had the local drop offs..


Your on the Wrong Planet Mulder99


----------



## Tom2828

Mulder99 said:


> 50 hours,
> 
> Full time Uber...making $2000 in earnings, averages $40 per hour...
> 
> I have Wednesday and Sundays off...


I heard Uber drivers make $100 per hour lol


----------



## Mulder99

Oops, 

Just realised this is Melbourne forum...


----------



## Mulder99

Tom2828 said:


> I heard Uber drivers make $100 per hour lol


In your dreams


----------



## Tom2828

Mulder99 said:


> In your dreams


Look like your numbers...


----------



## LevelX

Mulder99 said:


> Just realised this is Melbourne forum...


Yep, and remember our rates are lower here than Sydney. So much easier for you to make $40/hr than here


----------



## Udmelbourne

Mulder99 said:


> That's not my experience , eastern suburbs is great for weekday mornings...
> 
> I've had heaps airport runs, cbd runs, a few to north shore and Macquarie park......so far haven't had the local drop offs..


Its a melbourne forum mate.


----------



## Uberx zoom

Udmelbourne said:


> Its a melbourne forum mate.


Its ok. I've invited members from *all* the other (Aussi cities) UP boards to come cast thier vote.


----------



## The Uber Goober

140 hours p/w and then I quit. I like to hit target of $4000 per week.


----------



## Tom2828

LevelX said:


> Yep, and remember our rates are lower here than Sydney. So much easier for you to make $40/hr than here


You can make $40 per hour here but not 50 hours a week


----------



## LevelX

Tom2828 said:


> You can make $40 per hour here but not 50 hours a week


You can Tom, but that wasn't my point. Sydney rates are a LOT higher than Melbourne, so its much EASIER to make $40/hr there, than it is here, simple as you're being paid more! Sydney rates is like driving on a 1.5x surge here!


----------



## Tom2828

LevelX said:


> You can Tom, but that wasn't my point. Sydney rates are a LOT higher than Melbourne, so its much EASIER to make $40/hr there, than it is here, simple as you're being paid more! Sydney rates is like driving on a 1.5x surge here!


Sure and in Sydney everything is much more expensive especially accommodation


----------



## LevelX

Tom2828 said:


> Sure and in Sydney everything is much more expensive especially accommodation


Again, the point was earning $40/hr.... and is much easier in Sydney as like driving on a 1.5x surge all the time. So piss easy to do compared to Melbourne!


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome

The Uber Goober said:


> 140 hours p/w and then I quit. I like to hit target of $4000 per week.


Bulldust. Evidence please.


----------



## The Uber Goober

Drivingthecattlehome said:


> Bulldust. Evidence please.


I think I may have made an error calculating this. Anyway, doesn't matter,give or take 100 or so hours.


----------

